# A conversation with Marc Gelfo--Hong Kong and Macau hornist--about practicing



## soundmindcam

I recently recorded a conversation I had with Marc Gelfo. We talked about practicing efficiently vs. effectively, meditation, self-criticism, and his brand new app Modacity. I thought this forum might enjoy what he had to say! He's a killer player with great advice for any instrumentalist. Enjoy, and feel free to add onto any of the discussions we had. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/cameron-west-916873357%2Fsound-mind-episode-17-practice-like-a-scientist


----------

